# How to make a dog healthy???



## Jessvin (May 23, 2011)

Hello everyone.I have a little puppy and he is not well in these days and is also very weak.Kindly give me some tips for making my puppy healthy.Tell me which kind of techniques i follow for his health and growth.Reply me soon.thanks.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

What exactly seems to be the issue here? I can tell you diet is the foundation to good health. So let's start out, what food are you feeding your dog, when did you last take your pup to the vet, what was their opinion on this matter?


----------

